# egg share advice



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi,

my father had bi-polar manic depression would i still be allowed to egg share?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I honestly couldnt say hun, I would call your clinic and ask for some info about it.. I know when I was going through the testing I was asked about depression.... 

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi ladies,

thanks for the replies. My dad said it is not herediary, but i read somewhere it can be linked to your genes. hopefully this is not true. I have emailed the hospital to ask but no response yet. i will let you know when i hear from them.

thanks again.


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi all,

Just had an email back from the hospital i am not allowed to egg share due to my dad having manic depression as they say it is in your genes so i may end up getting it or passing it on to any future children.

I cant believe it i am absolutely gutted.

we wont be able to go for treatment now for probably another year.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh hun, I am so sorry   Have you called another clinic.. Maybe there policy is different... I would call another asap... Worth ago hun.

Good luck 
Natalie xxx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

HI,

I dont know who else to call as they are the only clinic in scotland that do egg sharing, can you recommend anywhere else?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm sorry I cant help hun with egg share up north, I am in Kent, so bit far for me... I know the Newcastle fertility clinic at life does an egg share program... but that depend where in scotland you are....  

Good luck hun
Natalie xxx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi natalie,

thanks for your reply. i have emailed them to ask.

I will let you know how i get on

katrina


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

update,



got an email back from the london womans clinic in darlington and they said i would be allowed to egg share.

But as its so far away from me ( 3 hours drive), would i still be allowed to go there for treatment?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG hun thats great news!!!! It doesnt matter how long it takes to get there, as long as you do!!! 

I am so glad you can egg share.. Good luck hun, let me know how you get on!!!

Natalie xxx

PS... Lots of women travel hours to get to clinics... I mean you only have to think of people going abroard for IVF!


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi natalie,


I know its great news. the only thing is how long does it take to down reg would i need to stay down there most of the time during the treatment?

how long roughly does all the treatment take?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Hun

The whole IVF takes about 6 weeks if everything is ok... You start DR and have a baseline scan, then you start stimming, and with that you have about 2 or 3 scans. I would say to stay near the clinic when it comes to EC and ET.. But you will be fine otherwise... 

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi natalie,

thanks for the reply. I dont think i could afford to stay down there for 6 weeks lol.


We will see what happens.

I will keep you informed.


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi 

Sorry for butting in on your thread, but I am from the North East and there are other clinic's that do egg share as well as LWC Darlington, such as;

Centre for Life, Newcastle
James Cook Uni Hosp, Middlesbrough.

I don't think you would need to stay down very long at all, look at all of the people who go abroad for tx, they go for initial consultation, EC & ET thats all, and they manage to get scans, bloods etc done at local clinics, so this might be something to think about.

I will keep an eye on this thread to see if I can offer any more local advice!!!

Good Luck xxx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi felicity,

thanks for your reply. I have emailed the one at newcastle about my dads condition to see if i am allowed to egg share but still had no response.

If i could get the scans done locally would i need to pay for them?, i probably would.


----------

